# My Summer This Far..



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

This is the ONLY road to get on or off our little island!! I've posted 14 videos on you tube so far, and the water is expected to rise another 2-4 inches, we are already at an all time high!! and have been for almost a week!! 
A week ago I had never seen a sandbag in real life, I have now installed nearly 2000!! We have the plow on front of our 3/4Ton and plow the water and debris out or our way and Frank (DS) comes behind with the dumptruck load of sand!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

It looks like you might need to install pontoons under the Outback!








While it doesn't look very appealing right now, I'm sure it's beautiful in the summer. I was actually near your area back in February, on my way to Smugglers Notch Ski Resort. 
Stay dry!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

WOW, EMBER!! That looks scary, to say the least!! May need to think of trying to get the OB inland, so if water gets up too high, you can "boat" over to the mainland, but still have a place to stay!
Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers!!
God bless and hugs!
Darlene


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

mountainlady56 said:


> WOW, EMBER!! That looks scary, to say the least!! May need to think of trying to get the OB inland, so if water gets up too high, you can "boat" over to the mainland, but still have a place to stay!
> Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers!!
> God bless and hugs!
> Darlene


X2

I had lived through the 1993 flood of mid-america. The flooding started in March and except for a short period had the road flooded going into my work till Sept. Got sick and tired of seeing water. Flood of 2008 was only a foot lower but we now have a flood wall and only lasted about a month. Hope for the best with the water.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Of course flood walls and levy's only work as long as the Army Corps of Engineers hasn't been around recently....


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

We had a whopper of a blizzard last fri night here. 70-80 mph winds. Thousands of telephone/electrical poles blown over. 1 foot of snow made 8 foot drifts. We had no power for 3 days. Been on and off all week. The water to our city was shut down and the sewer couldnt flow anymore because of failed pumps and generators. My company ended up pumping 150k gallons of sewage to save everyone from over flowing toilets. The Mayor actually begged us to save his city.

There was people standing in long lines with 5 gallon jugs at the only gas station in town that had a truck mounted fuel tank. If it wasnt for that mobile truck, we would have all been screwed. Closest gas was 110 miles for 2 out of the 3 days. It looked like a 3rd world country at the gas station te whole 3 days. Looked like a bunch of refugees in line for gas. Crazy!

So anyway, wild weather this year. It has all melted now, and it only added to our flooding conditions. The wind blew entire roofs off of some of the downtown bulidings and threw them on main street.

Been mayham all week here in tiny Crosby, ND.!

Good luck with your weather woes too Ember!

Carey


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Carey - I will be up in that neck of no where next week. Working between Culbertson, Wolf Point and Ophiem MT. Hope the weather does not turn too bad while I am there!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The snow was pretty much gone in three days. Its been running in the high 60's and low 70's since last weekend. Been having some afternoon showers. You should have a good trip.

Thats about 75 miles south of me.

Carey


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

We've been lucky here in the heartland. Usually get flood and storms but they have all moved south of us. We were only 3' over flood stage and closed the road south of us for a couple of days. Memphis TN is going under right now and the water from north is heading down the Missouri, south of us.

Prayers for everyone effected by the storms and flooding.


----------

